# Cuanto gana un ingeniero en electronica



## federicokpo (Mar 17, 2009)

Estuve buscando avisos en el diario y tengo mucha curiosidad por saber cuanto gana un ingeniero en electrónica junior o uno que este terminando la carrera, y uno con años de carrera. Estoy por ingresar a la carrera y me gustaría saber lo que me depara el futuro como ingeniero! no empiecen con "estudia lo que te gusta ..." porque si me gusta, pero no se si puedo vivir de esto! de no poder vivir de la electrónica buscaría otra carrera, y la electrónica la mantendría como hobby! muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2009)

los sueldos varían mucho según las aptitudes, en mi caso comencé ganando unos 400 dolares mensuales por allí del 98 cuando recién egrese de la carrera y últimamente me ha tocado ver gente que gana alrededor de los 5000 dolares mensuales.

Yo creo que el sueldo en ingeniería depende mucho de que demuestres que vales lo que cobras, de nada te sirve cobrar 5000 dolares mensuales si no sabes ni encender una computadora (aunque reconozco que si hay casos comprobados), y otro poco es la suerte que tengas al buscar empleo....


----------



## cristian_elect (Mar 20, 2009)

Aca en el peru los ing electronica no son bien pagados mas ganan las ingenerias mas genericas como industrial, sistemas.  
Aquellas carreras que tengan en control a otros ingenieros. Por ejemplo en la mina los ing industrial tiene mas ventaja para acender que un ing mecanica y de minas. 
Como los ing industriales mas se dedican en la parte administrativa han creado la carrera de administrador industrial.


----------



## federicokpo (Mar 20, 2009)

aca en argentina no se como viene la mano, por eso preguntaba, no me gustaria estudiar para terminar siendo un profesional frustrado, lo tomaria mas como un hobby. Algun otro argentino, algun ingeniero que quiera contarme maso menos como le fue en su vida profesional, o uno que se este por egresar  todo lo que me digan sera bienvenido


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 28, 2009)

un ingeniero esta cobrando tranquilamente 5000 pesos al pesos al mes, sino no, esta trabajando de ingeniero. 


Saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Mar 28, 2009)

aca depende de donde trabajes y que puesto tengas. osea si sos ingeniero y te toman como tecnico, te van a pagar como tecnico, y segun la empresa es lo que cobras.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 28, 2009)

yo pienso es que como casi en latinoamerica no se hace ingenieria electronica pues por eso son los salarios de pauperrimos.  Aqui los ingeniero electronicos hacen cosas que las deberia hacer un tecnico electronico o electrico y por lo tanto pagan como tecnicos . la diferencia de los salarios entre tecnicos e ingenieros no se diferencian mucho.

los clasificados de empleos en colombia aveces dicen : se necesita ingeniero electronico o tecnico electrico.........ahi ya uno sabe que para ese trabajo no es de mucha ingenieria. y por ende el sueldo.

los ing electronicos no nos podemos quejar porque sencillamente ingenieria electronica en estos paises no es mucha. lo que somos es instaladores o configuradores de equipos traidos de europa o eeuu o japon, equipos diseñados y fabricados por los reales ingenieros electronicos de estos paises desarrollados.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 28, 2009)

y si pensas en los ingenieros que diseñan en china por un plato de arroz........con pescado por que son ingenieros.

ya les dije:
estudien ginecologia !


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 29, 2009)

en china no diseñan........fabrican lo que les mandan hacer desde otros paises, con los planos, diseño y proceso de fabricacion ya listos.

bueno aunque ultimamente ya a cambiado un poco y ellos parece estan arrancando en el diseño.


----------



## guido_utn (Mar 29, 2009)

Bueno contestando al amigo federico, la electrónica es una excelente carrera que no es para cualquier persona,es algo que se lleva en el alma,es una pasión. Hay que entender que nuestra especialidad es muy sutil y amplificadora. Pensá que sería de la electricidad y la informática si no tuvieran el constante apoyo de la electrónica?

Por otra parte tenés que tener en cuenta que con la crisis mundial existente,sigas lo que sigas tu sueldo va a estar bastante acotado.

Tenés 3 clases de ingenieros:

los "ingenieros de escritorio" que se pasan la vida en una multinacional sin meter mano en anda y sólo firman papeles,esos están forrados en guita.

los ingenieros que se dedican a la investigación que son aquellos que realmente hacen de la electrónica algo muy importante en sus vidas ya que dedican sus esfuerzos a mejorar y crear y expandir a la misma. Viven de becas y su sueldo es muy pobre,a pesar de que valen mucho más.

por último los ingenieros que se dedican a inculcar conocimientos a los futuros hombres que harán historia con la electrónica y con esfuerzo y valor hacen lo mejor que pueden para educarlos. También ganan poco pero tienen una gran vocación,al igual que los anteriores valen mucho!

Asi que yo te diria que si la electrónica es lo tuyo dale para adelante,se el mejor ,competí y ganate el respeto y la admiración de los demás,la plata va y viene y está en vos el buscar la manera de hacer de tu carrera apasionante y rentable.

saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2009)

ELCHAVO dijo:
			
		

> en china no diseñan........fabrican lo que les mandan hacer desde otros paises, con los planos, diseño y proceso de fabricacion ya listos.
> 
> bueno aunque ultimamente ya a cambiado un poco y ellos parece estan arrancando en el diseño.



es asi, antes yo les diseñaba, pero me pagaban con un plato de arroz con verduras  y cuando me llegaba estaba frio y feo, por eso cancele.
ahora los hacen ellos.

guido UTN , los ginecologos ganan todos bien y tienen buena vista   
con tu consejo creo que espantas mas que atraer....   .pero es la verdad


----------



## guido_utn (Mar 29, 2009)

si obviamente pero lo que trato de decir es que si uno elige una carrera por más quilombos que tengas depende de uno tener estrategias para hacerse valer y demostrar que sos capaz de llevarte un buen sueldoo!

pero que mas da podriamos ser ginecologos fer! jaja

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2009)

ELCHAVO dijo:
			
		

> en china no diseñan........fabrican lo que les mandan hacer desde otros paises, con los planos, diseño y proceso de fabricacion ya listos.
> bueno aunque ultimamente ya a cambiado un poco y ellos parece estan arrancando en el diseño.


Así empezó Japón

Averigua en que país se recibe la mayor cantidad de ingenieros por año.


----------



## Belisarius Mantzikert (Mar 29, 2009)

En Argentina todo ingeniero electrónico tiene trabajo, eso de que despues terminas manejando un taxi es mentira. El problema es que muchas veces el trabajo no lo vas a tener cerca de tu casa, probablemente tengas que irte al interior. Otro tema es que muchas empresas no te contratan como ingeniero electronico, sino como "ingeniero", a secas. Por ejemplo, en mi primer trabajo como ingeniero, me tomaron como ingeniero de calidad, un area que jamas vi en toda la carrera, tuve que aprenderla desde cero. Pero justamente contratan ingenieros, aunque no sean de especialidad acorde con el trabajo a realizar, porque se considera que un ingeniero tiene la capacidad de manejar grandes volumenes de información, y aprender rapido, tiene la gimnasia mental suficiente para adaptarse a las distintas situaciones. En ese trabajo comence ganando unos 800 dolares, y al cabo de año y medio estaba en los 1500. Actualmente estoy ganando (en otra empresa) alrededor de 3 mil dolares, y hace solo 5 años que me recibi. De todas formas, hay sectores, como el petrolero o el minero, en que podes ganar tranquilamente mas de 4 mil dolares (hablo en dolares porque hay que tener un parametro estable de comparacion de sueldos, mil pesos argentinos hace 5 años tenian un valor adquisitivo muy diferente del actual).


----------



## Belisarius Mantzikert (Mar 29, 2009)

Añado a lo anterior que no es lo mismo ser el término ingeniero en Argentina que en otros paises. En argentina tenemos el técnico y de ahi el ingeniero a secas. Un ingeniero no se recibe en menos de 5 años  de carrera (en mi caso en la UTN tuve un plan de 6 años). El concepto argentino es muy generalista, aprendes un poco de todo. En España por ejemplo tenes ingenieros que se reciben en 3 años, por que enfocan un tema en particular, sin demasiado enfasis en el diseño. Creo que ellos les llaman ingenieros tecnicos, o algo asi, y estan pensados principalmente como ingenieros de  linea, una especie de tecnicos superespecializados. Los que quieran diseñar, tienen que seguir estudiando para recibirse de ingenieros licenciados (creo que ese es el termino  que utilizan). Y asi, hay varios paises, entre los que se cuentan Mexico, Japon, etc. , en los cuales tenes ingenieros con pocos años de estudio.


----------



## ls2k (Mar 29, 2009)

amigos yo quiero estudiar ingenieria electronica.. mi pregunta es:¿cunto ganan los egresados como ingenieros en chile?


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 29, 2009)

ls2k dijo:
			
		

> ¿cunto ganan los egresados como ingenieros en chile?



Hasta donde tengo entendido titulo de Tecnico o Ingeniero no avala el sueldo... el sueldo que ganes solo dependera de tus habilidades para ofrecer tus servicios a una empresa, si son malas vas a terminar de taxista, si son buenas vas a terminar de gerente general de ATT (sin importar el pais de donde vengas)...


----------



## ls2k (Mar 29, 2009)

supongamos que estudio electronica y me titulo... falta tiempo para ello por lo menos unos 7 años...(solo tengo 16) si soy competente y habil cuanto estaria ganando aca en chile.?.. que por cierto ahora esta jugando alo futbol con peru... esto ya se transformadorrmo en una guerra.. no se porque tanto si al final todos somos hermanos latinoamericanos..


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 29, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> ls2k dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chico 3001 eres gerente de ATT ?


----------



## snowboard (Mar 29, 2009)

revisa en http://www.futurolaboral.cl/FuturoLaboral/DetalleCarreras

Es referente a todas las profesiones vistas en Chile


saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 29, 2009)

LIAMNEESON dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Claro... .

"Y cuando desperto su jefe aun seguia alli...."


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 29, 2009)

Yo me estaré titulando pronto (en unos 3 meses) y pues espero ganar lo menos debido a que no tengo experiencia laboral, y ya con el tiempo (unos 3 años) espero estar ganando unos $2000 dls mensuales    vamos a ver que pasa, solo sé que si se puede.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 29, 2009)

ls2k dijo:
			
		

> supongamos que estudio electronica y me titulo... falta tiempo para ello por lo menos unos 7 años...(solo tengo 16) si soy competente y habil cuanto estaria ganando aca en chile.?..


Depende... Si sos empleado vas a ganar lo mismo que un incompetente y torpe de tu mismo sector y jerarquia.
Si vos sos tu jefe, tus ingresos pueden llegar a ser mucho mas altos y van a estar en relacion directa con tu habilidad. Pero no con tu habilidad en electronica, sino con tu habilidad comercial.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> ls2k dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



letras sabias eduardo


----------



## santiago (Mar 29, 2009)

fernando la idea de que un ginecologo tiene buena vistaa siempre es erronea, a menos que sea un consultorio de 25 años para abajo    sino te comes detodo hay 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 decadas jajaja

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 31, 2009)

un ginecologo atendiendo un doña de 70 años . no "Gana para sustos" jua jua jua

El que la hizo bien y no es ingeniero ni ginecologo. y gana mucha plata y tiene muyyy buena vista es
el Panchito Doto. tipo capo ehh...

Saludos


----------



## federicokpo (Abr 2, 2009)

o sea, que todo depende de lo que uno demuestre es como le va a ir... algunas buenas respuestas, otras no tan buenas jaja... espero que me guste lo que haga, y lo pueda hacer! sino me doy de baja, y empieso con otra cosa  muchas gracias!
igualmente sigo re indeciso, no se si seguir en electronica o cambiarme, realmente no se todavia que es lo que me gusta, y no creo tener muchas materias correlativas con ing. informática o lic. sistemas, estoy cursando en la UNSAM, hay que ver que pasa. Alguien tiene alguna referencia sobre la UNSAM en el campo electronica?


----------



## Immanuel (Abr 15, 2009)

Pues en México estudiar una Ingenieria te lleva de 4 a 5 años. Dependiendo de la escuela. Aunque bueno, yo soy estudiante de Ingenieria en Mecatronica. 
Muchas personas que trabajan en la industria me comentan que al final todos terminan siendo Ingenieros Industriales.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 15, 2009)

no te preocupes excesivamente de cuanto ganas , mas bien ocupate de aprender tanto de aspectos tecnicos como administrativos.


----------



## Elvic (Abr 15, 2009)

Immanuel dijo:
			
		

> al final todos terminan siendo Ingenieros Industriales.




jajajaj, aunque quizá sea cierto, esperemos que no sea una realidad.


----------



## Immanuel (Abr 16, 2009)

Jajajaja, si pues, a mi me lo dijo un Ingeniero Quimico y un Ingeniero Electronico. En mi caso, cuando salga intentare buscar un trabajo donde pueda desarrollar sistemas de automatizacion o electronicos. Y no simplemente manejar la tecnologia que mandan de otros lados o controlar procesos ya hechos. Es lo que deseo  .


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2009)

y ?

yo entro  a veces a ver si les aumentaron el sueldo


----------



## goguma (Abr 16, 2009)

che mi titulo de Lic. en electronica me sirve para otro paiz que no sea paraguay¿? porque en ocaciones uno dice yo estudio electronica, y la gente piensa que vos vas a trabajar en la ande o algo asi. .... 
la electronica es mi pasion, pero en ocaciones tengo miedo de ser una mas que tiene su titulo pero no tiene trabajo..... como ocurre muy frecuentemente en mi paiz....


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2009)

gisselle lezcano dijo:
			
		

> che mi titulo de Lic. en electronica me sirve para otro paiz que no sea paraguay¿?


Cuando se habla de "Validez de un titulo", esta referido al aspecto legal, cuando determinados solamente pueden tener como responsable un tipo con cierto titulo.
Asi, para ejercer la medicina tenes que tener titulo de medico y para que te autoricen los planos de una una edificacion tiene que estar firmada por un arquitecto, un ingeniero civil o un tecnico constructor.  Si no, vas preso o no te autorizan la obra.

La electronica no tiene incumbencias, no hay nada (para la ley) que deba estar firmado por un ing/tec/lic en electronica. Por lo que la "validez" del titulo es un detalle informaciónrmal y en cada lugar lo implementan como se les da la gana. Desde reconocer sin vueltas a cualquiera hasta reconocer *solo* los egresados de determinados institutos/universidades.


----------



## goguma (Abr 17, 2009)

aaa... dale gracias. era realmente algo que me preocupaba...


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2009)

Hace un rato me mando un MP Fernandob corrigiendome lo de las incumbencias.
El titulo de electronico *si tiene* incumbencias, como puede verse buscando en Google: electronica incumbencias .

Me mato la edad, la mayoria de los decretos son posteriores a mis epocas de estudiante


----------



## goguma (Abr 17, 2009)

aaa... dale gracias Eduardo... ahora mismo, busco...


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 18, 2009)

Me imagino que el tema "Incumbencias" debe estar relacionado , *al menos*, con controlar el daño que pueda causar algo. En el caso de un Médico, es obvio, hasta puede matarte; en un edificio, puede derrumbarse ..... y el Ingeniero Electrónico va a ser consultado, con fuerza de Ley, al menos para verificar el campo de RF emitido por una antena, la aislación y seguridad en general de una fuente de alimentación, externa o interna, lo que en el último caso incluye todo artefacto electrónico excepto los que funcionan sólo a pilas, etc. Éstos son sólo los primeros ejemplos que me vienen a la mente, imagino que todos puede imaginar 1000 más. Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2009)

las incumbencias no controlan nada.

es una asociacion (colegio) que asocia gente para sacarles plata solamente , y arman un esquema legal que a los socios que les conviene le sirven.
asi en muchos casos no solo alcanza hacer un trabajo, ni saber hacerlo, ni el titulo (el cual representa el estudio que uno realizo)  hay que entregar un plano que tampoco alcanza que este bien hecho, debe ser firmado por uno que este matriculado en dicho colegio..LA FIRMITA (que muchas veces se compra o alquila) 

no importa si eres ingeniero
no importa si sabes mucho y tienes buen criterio.
si importa si estas matriculado.

PD: nadie te pide solvencia economica ni un respaldo economico asi que mal podras hacerte cargo de una macana.

PD2: en cualquier sistema que se arme habra gente beneficiada y gente que quedara excluida. 


.
.
. como una vez escuche en la entrada de un lugar:
"tene carnet ? PASAS !
no tene carne ? NO PASAS



si yo soy tecnico soy tecnico , me deberia ocupar de hacer mi trabajo no de querer controlar a lso demas, de querer manejar, autorizar, agrupar............ya se comprobo mil veces que eso es una forma de control , en el sentido de unas pocas personas querer tener algun poder sobre muchas mas.
una porqueria.



estudiaste ? sabes ? ........SABES ! listo.
estudiaste ? terminaste ? tenes tu titulo ?........listo.


----------



## ingElec (Jun 25, 2009)

Ps aquí en México en la Universidad donde estudio no se estudia en un lapso pequeño, te dan 5 años el plan de estudios bueno me refiero donde yo estudio en la UNAM y ps creo que aqupi te enseñan y te hacen pensar lo suficiente para que te puedas recibir, apenas voy en 3er semestre y todo lo que he visto no creo que sea en vano.

Un saludo


----------



## GomezF (Abr 7, 2010)

Mmm...

Y yo todavia no me decido entre ing electrónica e ing electromecánica, :S


----------



## alexus (Abr 7, 2010)

mira, un tipo "ingeniero" encargado de mantenimiento de una fabrica, donde yo trabajo, gana unos 1500 dolasres, quizas mas.


----------



## GomezF (Abr 7, 2010)

U$S 1500 me parece un buen sueldo, pero no estoy seguro.
Tengo un par de amigos que casi en seguida dsp que se resivieron tuvieron ofertas de trabajo. Uno es ingeniero eléctrico y el otro electromecánico, el segundo está en españa en este momento.

Despues veo si averiguo cuánto están ganando.


----------



## juan_inf (Abr 7, 2010)

si tenemos una vision a grandes razgos respecto al dinero que pueden llegar a ganar. Una opcion si te gusta la programacion de computadoras también ganan bien, y es una carrera mas econimica la informatica, ya que los software que implementes al principio y a lo largo de la carrera son en computadora y no hay que gastar en componentes electricos,  ( los unicos problemas que puedes tenes son errores de ejecucion o de compilacion pero no afecta al bolsillo ), encambio en esta rama hay que comprar los componentes y si te equivocas se puede llegar a quemar (sin contar los proyectos que uno mismo realiza para perfeccionarse como profecional ) , por edne hay que invertir en este futuro pero no va ser envano. Estas dos carreras son fantasticas pero con diferente indole y se gana bien.


----------



## junior90 (Abr 9, 2010)

disculpen pero me parece bueno el tema pero pregunto...ingeniero salen muchos,obviamente tienes mucha competencia alla afuera pero. y que de los que siguen estudiando? es decir cuanto un ingeniero con postgrado o doctorado? estoy seguro que aqui hay mas de uno que tiene esos titulos. se que hay técnicos que pueden saber mucho mas que ingenieros.pero a fin de cuenta un titulo aunque no sepas tanto como otros te ayuda al menos un poco.
saludos


----------



## jluisq (Abr 9, 2010)

Aqui en peru estoy estudiando para Tecnico en Ingenieria Electronica (Ingenieria tecnica)
tengo un amigo que ya egreso de la misma carrera hace un año y medio y esta ganado 1200 dolares , otro compañero me dice que su hermano gana 2100 dolares.
Aca en peru, depende de lo bien que te relaciones y que no solo seas un estartega, tambien debes ser bueno metiendo la mano.


----------



## GomezF (Abr 9, 2010)

jluisq, ¿qué queres decir con "ser bueno metiendo la mano"?

Acá en Argentina sería como robar o tomar fondos de la empresa, por lo menos para mí.

Te agradecería que me lo aclares.


----------



## jluisq (Abr 9, 2010)

ok.
aca en peru, cuando egresas de una universidad, tienes muchos conociminetos pero muy o casi nula practica (practica pre profesional), en cambio los tecnicos en ingenieria electronica tiene conocimiento (laplace y todo lo demas), y 2 años de practica acumulada en diferentes empresas, entonces sales diestro "metiendo la mano ".


----------



## sammaael (Abr 9, 2010)

creo que se refiere bueno realizando proyectos es decir construyendolos o poniendo ganas al realizarlos
en este foro no hay ladrones ni estafadores (eso creo)


----------



## jluisq (Abr 10, 2010)

Exacto.  No todo se soluciona con solo pensarlo


----------



## GomezF (Abr 12, 2010)

OK. Se que acá en el foro hay gente de muchos lugares, y en diferentes lugares algunas frases pueden significar diferentes cosas. Por eso pregunté.
Gracias por aclararme la duda y perdonan la molestia.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 12, 2010)

no esta bien de eso se trata, aprender cada dia mas


----------



## Dano (Abr 12, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> U$S 1500 me parece un buen sueldo, pero no estoy seguro.
> Tengo un par de amigos que casi en seguida dsp que se resivieron tuvieron ofertas de trabajo. Uno es ingeniero eléctrico y el otro electromecánico, el segundo está en españa en este momento.
> 
> Despues veo si averiguo cuánto están ganando.




Acá en Uruguay con 1500 Dólares vivis pero tampoco es para comprarse algo nuevo todos los meses.

Osea a 1500 dólares le restas alquiler + gastos comunes (si es edificio) 350-400 dólares, gastos de comida 200-300 dólares, energía electrica+agua+ADSL-teléfono+TV cable y algo mas 300 dólares + gastos en ciudad (omnibus o auto) + si es auto el combustible se vá y rápido + la patente todos los años.

Y si sumas los cálculos cierran pero como ves no sobra mucho, el dinero se va 

Saludos


----------



## shoker4 (Abr 13, 2010)

Buenas tardes gente soy ing. electrónico hace 5 años y hace 4 que me desempeño en una empresa como ing. de diseño electrónico.
Antes de ser ing. fuí técnico como muchos de esta gran comunidad comence reparando TV, Audio, Video ,etc, así que mal recibirme de ing. tenia cierta experiancia. Aunque cuando me contrataron como Ing. de diseño, bueno ese fue un gran reto y a veces lo sigue siendo.
Debi comprarme libros, hacer capacitaciones especializadas, buscar info en internet, preguntar, averiguar,etc, etc sobre todo mucha matematica e imaginación, aunque paso regularmente por aquí.
Y tengo muchisimos circuitos y diseños propios (no de la empresa donde trabajo) para compartir pero mi tiempo es muy corto. Si ven mi perfil verán que hace tiempo soy miembro de esta linda conmunidad y que poco que eh posteado.
Bueno volviendo al tema y como han dicho varios colegas a veces la imaginacion y los libros no alcanzan así que recurro aquí.
Cunado comence mi suldo era de U$S700, actualmente estoy cobrando U$S3500, pero todo requiere ezfuerzo y dedicación. Un profesor de secundaria una vez me dijo"La semana que viene te convertís en técnico, desde ese día comensas a aprender de verdad, este solo es el puntapié inicial"


Saludos gente linda que es una gran comunidad con mucha gente que sabe un montón y trabaja en epresas muy importantes en todo el pais y el mundo.



jejeje espero no haberlos aburrido con tanto texto, saludos gente linda


P.D. Hace tiempo recibi y respondi unos MP de gente que son técnicos, y eso va para esos que se sienten menos que un ing., la verdad no se porqué, tengo colegas amigos técnicos que sabén muchisimo mas que yo o cualquier otro ing. y los respeto mucho, tiene una sabiduría envidiable; solo hay que tener ganas de aprender y esforzarse, los límites los imponemos nosotros ¿qué es límite? El límite se lo imponen ustedes, abran su mente al cambio, todo el posible si se lo proponen.


----------



## alexito10 (Jun 12, 2010)

Buenos dias, primero que nada disculpen la falta de tildes pero el teclado que utilizo no las provee. Soy un ingeniero electronico de 25 anios graduado a inicios del 2010. En sacar la ingenieria me demore los 5 anios de carrera mas 1 de tesis. Por cuestiones de conexiones laborales tuve la suerte de ingresar a una compania extranjera y trabajo actualmente en proyectos de ingenieria alrededor del globo. 
Este concejo va para quienes tienen la aspiracion de salir del pais y trabajar en el exterior. Primero que nada una regla de oro, tener conocimiento muy bueno o excelente del ingles, personalmente vivi un anio en EEUU y me ayudo muchisimo a ingresar; todo en el extranjero, TODO, se realiza en este idioma, asi que no se gasten con otros. 
Con respecto al plano economico se gana mucho mejor que en nuestros paises latinoamericanos, es verdad, aunque el sacrificio de dejar ese paraiso vale mucho tambien, el sueldo que recibo ahora que ingrese es de cerca de 30000 USD netos al anio lo cual no esta mal para tener 0 experiencia laboral. Por si acaso mi posicion no es de escritorio, es de ingenieria y campo.
Si escojen este camino tengan en cuenta que su sueldo tiende a subir muy rapido siempre y cuando sigan unos concejos que ya enunciaron anteriormente como saber vender su imagen en el medio laboral. Aca en realidad el titulo importa pero tus anios de experiencia facilmente pueden vencer cualquier doctorado. Repito ingrese por conexiones, sino facilmente buscan gente de 5+ anios de experiencia.
Y para finalizar esta vida se trata de esfuerzo pero tambien de suerte y oportunidades, asi que no tengan miedo de emprender algo por su cuenta o lanzarse a un trabajo que presente mas pros que contras, por ejemplo, segun lo conversado aca en un par de anios mi sueldo facilmente puede llegar a 50000 o 60000 al anio. Si quieren mas informacion sobre este tipo de trabajos sientanse libres de preguntar.


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 16, 2010)

Pues en España, lo difícil es cobrar más de 2000€ limpios mensuales... y bajando, que sobran ingenieros, no hay I+D en electrónica (los jefes consideran que saben y cobran demasiado y por tanto son un peligro para su puesto de trabajo), y este país se va al garete. Por estos lares, los que tenemos conocimientos técnicos somos despreciados y tratados como friquis, colgados, zumbados, locos de remate, pringaos, etc.


----------



## penrico (Jun 16, 2010)

Volviendo a tema original del foro. Ingeniería Electrónica es una fascinante carrera. Todo depende de cuanta capacidad tengas, será lo que consigas. Lo más importante, la honestidad y seriedad son pilares fundamentales que termina el mercado pagándolos. Si haces trabajos en tiempo y forma. Eso tus clientes lo entienden y valoran. Después el número, de cuanto dinero mensual querés conseguir, mientras no sea un imposiible o abusivo se consigue sin problemas.


----------



## sjuan (Abr 9, 2011)

bueno, perdón  por revivirlo pero....

estoy empezando en ingeniería acá en Colombia y lo que acabo de leer no me da mucho aliento, es que, si me gusta la electrónica pero, "no solo de pan vivirá el hombre" y busque en la red trabajos, y como dijo alguien, "se buscan ingenieros o técnicos"   y díganme quien quiere estudiar 5 años para terminar haciendo lo que mas o menos ya se hacer(me gradué de un cole técnico) pero ya comencé la ingeniería  y no me voy a rendir eso me lo enseño mi madre,   solo quiero que alguien de acá de Colombia me diga si hay algo mas de esperanza de trabajo en el país sin tener palanca, y si alguien que halla tenido la oportunidad quiere compartir pues, como se hace, salir del país y conseguir trabajo en el extranjero? 

PD: palanca: ayuda de algún personaje con influencias que te ouede ayudar a consguir lo que quieres aunque no lo merezcas 

(si preguntan yo no dije  )
cosa jodida acá, se de abogados que estudiaron en mi universidad y aunque salieron con buen,buen,buen bis. (bis. para no exagerar ) están por hay haciendo cual casito que les sale, en cambio unos HDP sin más que la secundaria trabajan en la alcaldía de la ciudad gracias  a otros **#%  que los meten allí y no, a los verdaderos profesionales por que estos, entre otras cosas tal vez  tratarían de hacer las cosas bien, pero mas importante por que estos ultimos no les pasarían tajadita del sueldo por conseguirles el puesto.:enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 10, 2011)

Un ingeniero en electrónica, en latinoamérica, solo se usa como bombero. Es decir, como apaga fuegos, para hacer parches urgentes en empresas, mal pagado y con la presión de los jefes para tener todo funcinoando. O en su defecto, poner una tienda de ventas, las cuales no necesitas la carrera. En fin, yo si pienso tirar a largarme del contienente. Ya trabajo en ello.
Salu2!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2011)

sjuan:

tus observaciones son correctas, yo con ya 45 años hago una vista atras y uno descubre cosas:

1 -- si hablamos de $$ y de trabajos lo primero es ver las incumbencias, ya que un ingeniero civil por ejemplo esta capacitado para muchisimas cosas que las emrpesas quieren, un electronico apunta a cosas mas especificas, en general teleco y informatica hoy dia son el fuerte.
pero un civil o electromecanico puede controlar obras, firmar planos de cosas mas masivas y que dejan dinero mas facilmente.

2 -- imaginense que uds. quieren irse del pais, averiguen un poco , en todos lados el tema de aire acondicionado es solicitado, instalaciones termomecanicas y hoy dia todo tiene electronica.

3 --- el mejor socio:
como se dijo por ahi:
el dinero no es todo , ¿ como quiero vivir??  es un planteo que no siempre nos hacemos, no siempre podemos tener a alguien cerca que nos muestre las posibilidades reales, tener la suerte de "un amigo" (la suerte es el mejor socio)  .
quizas a alguno de ustedes les gusten los animales o una vida menso encerrada, y tienen la suerte de conocer a alguien que esta ligado a eso que les guia , y asi eligen otra carrera y la electronica termina siendo un complemento.
o quizas alguien ligado a el turismo u hoteleria, en un viaje conocen y terminan en un hermoso lugar, sin dejar de lado la electronica pero no a nivel ingeniero ......
la diferencia es que terminan con otra vida.


4--- cola de leon o cabeza de raton ?? 
yo me dedique a trabajar por mi cuenta, que les dire, altos y bajos, pero uno siempre sueña con..................no se con que soñaba, pero creia que el mundo seria mas abierto y de mas beneficios, y no fue asi, la cosa es lenta.
fijense que todos dicen "sacrificio" .
y veo conocidos con pocos estudios que entraron en empresas publicas u organismos publicos y hoy dia tienen un buen sueldo y en blanco con todos los beneficios y encima la tranquilidad de que si se enferman les llega el sueldo a casa  .
tambien que hay carreras que estan ligadas a las fuerzas armadas o maritimas que encima te jubilas cuando se te empieza a caer el pelo, no cuando necesitas pañales para adulto.



en fin, creo que son cosas que no siempre se dicen.

saludos


----------



## Nepper (Abr 10, 2011)

Un amigo trabaja en una empresa de softwares, mi amigo estudia ing informática y está de beta tester, pero hace poco lo subieron un cargo mayor a "lider de grupo", sigue siendo betha tester pero ahora tiene gente a cargo...
Ok, me fui de las ramas....

mi amigo me contó que el jefe de los proyectos grandes de la empresa es un ingeniero en electrónica... ¿por que un ing electrónica en una empresa de softwares? porque es el único que tiene experiencia "fuera de la PC" pero al mismo tiempo sabe de programación.
Imaginate que tenés que gestionar un almacen, donde ademas de objetos, almacenan, no se... agua destilada.
Este ing en electrónica sabrá como medir las cantidades de los líquidos y pasarlo a la PC. Sabrá poner una pistola lectora de codigos de barras y configurarla para PC, mientras que los programadores solo reciben la info y hacen los las hermosas interfaces para W7...

Generalmente, uno se hace ingeniero por 2 cosas:
O te gusta
O te lo piden en el trabajo

Despues, si querés plata, metete de abogado y entras gratis a ver U2...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 10, 2011)

Antes creia eso... pero despues de ver las ideas de "Papa Rico" me he convencido de que tenemos lo que tenemos y ganamos lo que ganamos por nuestros bajos estudios financieros.... simplemente no sabemos como invertir nuestro dinero para poder hacerlo crecer... 

Les recomiendo que compren y lean el libro y ademas tambien les recomiendo mucho el juego que tiene en linea llamado CashFlow 101 (el 202 es mas avanzado y solo se puede jugar despues de haber dominado el primero)

Lo interesante de ese juego es que demuestra como cualquiera puede ganar lo suficiente para volverse millonario... y el juego se puede aplicar mucho a la vida real... si gustan me apunto para enseñarles como se juega... es muy divertido...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 10, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Lo interesante de ese juego es que demuestra como cualquiera puede ganar lo suficiente para volverse millonario...si gustan me apunto para enseñarles como se juega...


¿Y ya te has vuelto millonario, Chico?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 10, 2011)

En esas ando....


----------



## Nepper (Abr 11, 2011)

yo me he dado cuenta por conocidos, que los que mas hacen dinero son los que estan todo el día viendo el resumen del banco, chusmeando internet para encontrar descuentos, visitando a sus amigos contadores y abogados para ver cómo sacar autos y haciendo amigos tanto en política como en grandes empresas.
Por eso digo, el que quiere plata puede conseguirla sin problemas, puede convertirse en millonario en 1 año, pero puede que el mejor camino para conseguir dinero no sea el mejor para ser ingeniero, es por eso que suelen chocar los conceptos...

Es simple, el que quiere plata, no se va atirar de ing, solamente con 3 años de abogacía gana el triple que el ing.
Si esa persona, se tira a ser ingeniero para cobrar $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ entonces está mal informado, no lelló el libro de Chico3001, porque tardará unos 20 años en conseguir un puesto millonario... y hay que ver que el hijo del jefe que hiso ing en EEUU de 6 meses no te ocupó el puesto primero...

Lo que decís Chico3001, no lo niego, un ing puede hacer su $$$, pero como te digo, son mínimo 5 años de StandBy que no tenes "negocios"... alguien que quiere $$$ usará esos 5 años para armar su gran negocio...
Ahora, suponete que uno que estudia ing, y a su vez quiere $$$, imaginate que paralelamente mientras estudia ing, consigue un buen negocio y empieza a sacar unos buenos $$$, como ve que saca mas de lo que le puede ofrecer Nvidia por diseñar sus Gforce, entonces deja la ing porque hace el razonamiento lógico -Si no soy ing, gano $$$$$, y si soy ing gano $$$, entonces sigo con mi negocio y tiro a la basura la ing-

Ahora, si para tu negocio $$$$$$$$$$$$ es necesario ser ing... va como piña...

Para mi funciona así...


----------



## micromil (Ago 20, 2012)

Estuve viendo los mensajes de este tema y en general son un poco pesimistas, yo me gradue hace poco y en menos de una semana, ya tengo una oferta de trabajo en una minera, inicialmente me ofrecian 4500 pesos, pero les pedi un aumento sino no aceptaba, y como tengo buen curriculum ya que trabaje en muchas empresas para pagarme los estudios, parece que valoraron eso y me subieron a 6000, ya se que no es nada eso pero  yo apunto a trabajar en algo que pocos hacen que es electronica de alta montaña, y como es una empresa tercerisada, todavia no espero ganar mucho pero quiero aprender el oficio y luego largarme solo o a trabajar en otra empresa, y si quieren ganar mucho $$$$$ ni si siquiera estudien hay mil pretextos para no estudiar, y que se va a ganar poco no es el mas inteligente, si estudian que sea para mejorar uno, para reducir nuestras fronteras de ingorancia y hacernos mejores en lo que queramos lo demas depende de la capacidad de uno, es facil soñar pero no todos tienen el valor de querer cumplirlos por que muchas veces hay que dejar mucho de lado para eso.
Actualmente en alta montaña se esta ganado entre 12 y 15 mil pesos (los ingenieros), un albañil (medio oficial) 5000 pesos, y aunque la proporcion estudio trabajo no parece favorable a un ingeniero,  anda a levantar una carretilla llena de ladrillos a 3500 metros de altura..saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2012)

te aclaro que para ganar eso no necesitas irte a la alta montaña, te lo aseguro.
pero site gusta esa aventura ahi si te aplaudo.

pero fijate que mas alla de ser pesimistas u optimistas que creo que en este tema se han visto ambas la idea es mostrar OTROS PUNTOS  que muchas veces uno no mira.

un saludo


----------



## micromil (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola fernandob creo que vos me entendiste, lo hago por la aventura, el dinero no es demasiado, de todas maneras en general los trabajos para los que estamos empezando pagan poco, vos tenes idea de cuanto gana un Ing electronico Jr en Bs As,


----------



## fckland (Ago 20, 2012)

Yo justo estoy en la posición indicada para preguntar.. sigo estudiando Ing. Electrónica?
Soy de Mar del plata, BS.AS. y estoy empezando el 2º año de la carrera pero todavía no empece con las materias especificas de Electrónica y vi tanto punto de vista malo que me lo estoy replanteando bastante.. encima que es complicadisima la carrera en si, que no te valoren debe ser catastrófico para la autoestima y para el bolsillo.
No espero una respuesta que repentinamente me haga cambiar de carrera, sino que los que tienen experiencia en lo que es trabajar acá me digan si me conviene o me conviene alguna tipo Industrial o en Sistemas (la cual me dolería bastante por mes jaja pero me gusta mucho tmb la programación y la computación en si).
Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2012)

micromil dijo:


> Hola fernandob creo que vos me entendiste, lo hago por la aventura, el dinero no es demasiado, de todas maneras en general los trabajos para los que estamos empezando pagan poco, vos tenes idea de cuanto gana un Ing electronico Jr en Bs As,



no se ,calculo que depende de la suerte de donde entras, pero se que hoy 10 lucas no es lo que era antes.





fckland dijo:


> Yo justo estoy en la posición indicada para preguntar.. sigo estudiando Ing. Electrónica?
> Soy de Mar del plata, BS.AS. y estoy empezando el 2º año de la carrera pero todavía no empece con las materias especificas de Electrónica y vi tanto punto de vista malo que me lo estoy replanteando bastante.. encima que es complicadisima la carrera en si, *que no te valoren debe ser catastrófico para la autoestima y para el bolsillo.*
> No espero una respuesta que repentinamente me haga cambiar de carrera, sino que los que tienen experiencia en lo que es trabajar acá me digan si me conviene o me conviene alguna tipo Industrial o en Sistemas (la cual me dolería bastante por mes jaja pero me gusta mucho tmb la programación y la computación en si).
> Saludos!



1--- vos segui la carrera que te guste, que te apasione y punto, no te hagas mas problemas, .ademas, que opcion tenes ?? 
paja ?? o seguir la carrera que no te guste ?? 

2 -- no tenees que tomartelo como si te estuvieses sacando un paraguas de el trasero, tenes que tomartelo con gusto  A MENOS QUE  me digas que tenes una punta, digamos que tu papa es jefe en una emrpesa de abogados y que si estudias abogacia te acomodas en un cargo que es unico, bueno, ahi si , aprovecha lo que la vida te da de oportunidad.

3 -- aca te doy un consejo muy valioso:
No estudies una carrera como fin, estudia como una forma de vida, estudia para estudiar, conozco gente , el 9x % que estudio una cosa y fin de el tema, no agarran un libro mas , jamas y fin de el tema, ajo y agua.
y conozco gente que estudio varias carreras y con gusto, es simplemente vivir, estudias por que te gusta, y a medida que creces y madiras y tenes mas experiencia descubris cosas y si sos de ese pequeñlo porcentaje , pues no tendras problemas de estudiar otra cosa con 40 años.

4 -- estas en 2 de electronica, bueno, si ves que eso te desanima, fijate si  hay otra carrera que te interese mas y tenga materias comunes que puesas aprovechar.

5 --  no pares de estudiar, la mayoria paran y se enfrian, esto viene a los puntos anteriores, ese concepto evitalo.

6 --- que te gustara dentro de 10 años ?? anda a saber.
que consejso te daran ?? depende de cada uno , el que esta bien parado sera optimista, el que este mal parado ser apesimista.
pero hay algo segurisimo:
si tenes estudio tenes mas posibilidades, competis a otro nivel, eso es indudable.
por mas que discutan aca pero eso que dijiste y marque es indudable:
uno que de pibe tenia la ilusion d estar diseñando micros o satelites y por eso se metio en ingenieria , y lueo termina en una gran empresa haciendo trabajo de control o pelotudeces de firmar y cosas asi aunque sea jefe y gane 5 KU$ por mes ......igual te mato el sueño.
y si terminas diseñando pavadas que no estan a tu  nivel de esfuerzo tambien .......
asi que , si , seguro, la frustracion existe .
pero vos te tenes que hacer una pregunta.
sabiendo que no tenes la bola de cristal y no adivinas el futuro:
que preferis:

de grande sufrir el resignarte por que no estudiaste y si tenes un monton de oportunidades a tu alrededor, a las cuales no podes acceder por que como no estudiaste no tenes un titulo ni conocimientos y tenes que resignarte al cargo que ocuparas toda tu vida por no tener un titulo mayor.

de grande sufrir el resignarte por que , durante algun periodo de tu vida no tenes un trabajo que este a tu nivel de exigencias y tendras que hacer algo simple, que esta abajo de tu nivel y quizas para clientes que no te valoren .


vos veras, cual es tu ambicion , si vivir tranquilo sin aspirar a mas, (es muy bueno y valorable) 
o aspirar a mucho y vivir con trabajo mejor de que el que tendrias sin el titulo.

ambas cosas valen, lo que no vale es quejarse el resto de tu vida por la paja de joven .


----------



## fckland (Ago 21, 2012)

Mira yo a lo que aspiro es a lo siguiente..
Trabajar un promedio de 8 horas diarias, poder pagarme una casa en algún momento, tener un auto y vivir normal, nada de irme a París todos los días o viajar en helicóptero... Por eso de ultima trabajaría de cualquier cosa, y si me llega a salir de jefe (o algo así) de alguna empresa y no tiene nada que ver con Ing. pero que me sirva como ingreso de platita.. bienvenido! jajaa
Igualmente cuando me reciba y este estable en algún lado voy a tratar de hacer cursos sobre acústica, sonido y todo eso que es lo que en realidad me encanta pero se me escapo de las manos!
Y como decís vos "no hay que parar de estudiar" porque imaginate que das una materia y al próximo cuatrimestre ya te la olvidaste, entonces en 3 o 5 años ya no te acordas ni donde quedaba la facu.. jajaja
Gracias por tu respuesta fernandob!
Saludos!


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 21, 2012)

no se si lo dijeron antes pero respondiendo a la pregunta de cuanto gana un ingeniero en electrónica para mi la respuesta es: si te gusta la electrónica siendo ingeniero ganarías MUCHÍSIMO!  porque podrías pasarte la vida haciendo lo que mas te gusta hacer! 

ahora si se referían al dinero....no se les cuento si algún día me recibo de ingeniero , saludos!


----------



## nachonkx (Ago 23, 2012)

Por lo que eh leído esta profesión no anda muy bien en algunos países de latinoamerica.
Lo que es aquí en Chile, la electrónica es algo muy relativo, pero que esta teniendo un gran crecimiento. antes de contarles, les contextualizare los rangos de enseñanza que existen aquí. Parten con el técnico de nivel medio (titulado de escuela secundaria técnico-industrial), luego viene el Técnico superior (de centro de formación técnica, instituto profesional o universidad), después el ingeniero de ejecución (Técnico Avanzado, sin grado académico), luego el ingeniero (de universidad, con grado de licenciado) y el nivel mas alto es el de Ingeniero Civil en electrónica/electricidad (igual que el anterior, pero con amplios conocimientos de gestión y administración).

Yo personalmente soy Técnico de nivel medio y estudiante de Ingeniería en automatización, trabajo en una empresa de ingeniería y desarrollo de sistemas embebidos y estoy en contacto con mucha gente del área. Aquí la cosa anda muy bien gracias a la minería y el desarrollo de las telecomunicaciones.
un técnico aquí gana entre 400 y 1500 dolares, mientras que un ingeniero en promedio 1800 dolares pudiendo llegar a los 4000 dolares mensuales o mas si tiene un cargo de jefatura en alguna minera. Claro que lo anterior varia dependiendo del área de desempeño; aquí las áreas de radio y televisión están muertas ya que nada se repara en estos tiempos, las telecomunicaciones van en amplio crecimiento habiendo un déficit de personal especializado, la automatización y la electrónica de potencia tienen gran demanda de personal y las instituciones de educación no suplen el déficit de personal puesto que se titulan muy pocos al ser especialidades muy difíciles.

Aquí muy pocos de hacen millonarios, pero hay mucho espacio para desarrollar los proyectos personales y llegar a ser empresario.


----------



## chclau (Ago 24, 2012)

Este tema sale muchas veces y les contesto aunque se que los que son aun jovenes no lo van a leer. NADIE SE HACE MILLONARIO trabajando para otros.

MUY POCOS se hacen millonarios como ingenieros.

Es mucho mas probable tener muy buenos ingresos abriendo un comercio que no siendo ingeniero. Lo que si, de las profesiones en las que se trabaja SIEMPRE en relacion de dependencia, la de ingeniero, para mi, es una de las mejorcitas.

Y ya se que no suena bien a muchos (menos en estos dias que el dinero es la medida de todo), pero la pregunta es que queremos. Hacer lo que nos gusta? O ganar mucho dinero? En general, no van unidos. Si la respuesta es lo que nos gusta, y lo que nos gusta es la electronica, a no aflojar. Qui lavora, vinci... pero casi nunca se hace millonario. Tampoco pasara jamas hambre.


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 24, 2012)

Yo estudie electronica por gusto luego estudie ingenieria por disgusto "el que era mi jefe cuando era tecnico era una persona que apenas sabia leer y lo que sabia de electronica lo sabia porque llevaba cerca de 30 años trabajando en el mismo lugar y era bien enojon y estaba loco a y un dia estando medio borracho nos dijo que le gustaban los hombres, huyyyy que miedo!!

En fin ahora soy disque ingeniero y llevo cerca de 7 meses sin conseguir trabajo, todos me salen con la misma tonteria, ademas cada dia piden mas y ofrecen menos que cosas no!!!!


----------



## madomenador (Feb 8, 2014)

Hola, mi nombre es Julian y vivo en Colombia, estoy pronto a salir del colegio y siempre me a gustado la electrónica, en el colegio nos enseñan cosas sobre la eléctrica y la electrónica ,mis preguntas son,

Cuanto gana un ingeniero en electrónica?
en que trabaja un ingeniero en electrónica? 
Me aconsejan estudiar una ingeniería en electrónica?

Gracias. ...


----------



## jmth (Feb 8, 2014)

Aquí en España he visto varias ofertas de empleo en las que el ingeniero contratado se iba a Colombia con 3000 euros al mes, alojamiento, transportes y otros gastos que no recuerdo incluídos. Claro que para éso hay que ser de los mejores, y los habrá que cobren más. Y luego los hay que no encuentren trabajo en electrónica.

En cuanto a qué se trabaja... sistemas, maquinaria industrial, diseño de circuitos según lo que se necesite, desde lo más complejo que se te pueda ocurrir a lo más sencillito, como tener un taller de equipos electrónicos.

No es sólo la carrera en sí lo que determina en qué trabajarás, como ingeniero estudiarás también otras áreas que te serán de utilidad en el trabajo o incluso para encontrarlo. No siempre acabas en electrónica, aunque sea tu especialidad.

¿Se aconseja?  En relación a si encontrarás puesto de trabajo cuando salgas de ahí, lo más seguro es que sí, por lo menos en mi caso estamos así. Hay una cantidad enorme de ingenieros de toda clase, e informáticos, que son muchísimos, pero electrónicos salen poco a poco.

Si es un campo que te gusta, e incluso te apasiona (ésto lo hace mucho más fácil), sin duda deberías entrar, esforzarte por lograrlo, que con un poco de experiencia a mí se me ha hecho un paseo en lo que son asignaturas de electrónica. Si has empezado pronto, lo tendrás todo más claro.

Yo estoy en 2º curso de grado de ingeniería electrónica industrial y automática, aunque mi objetivo era entrar en ingeniería aeroespacial, me alegro mucho de no haberlo conseguido, porque habría sido un fracaso estrepitoso. Luego recordé que la electrónica se me da bien.


----------



## LuigiDJ (Feb 8, 2014)

En Colombia un Ingeniero Electronico le pueden estar pagando desde 800mil (aprox 400 dolares), pero depende de la empresa, el cargo y la experiencia. En mi caso tengo 8 años con la empresa donde estoy, y aunque mi cargo es de auxiliar, mi sueldo es de 1.670.000 (830 dolares). Me encargo de probar equipos de telecomunicaciones para usuarios (homologacion) y doy soporte a las personas instaladoras en la calle. Un ingeniero electronico puede desempeñarse en varias ramas, aunque la mayoria esta apuntando a las telecomunicaciones, y hay mucho enfasis en la parte de telefonia celular.  
Si es lo que te gusta, adelante, no creo que te arrepientas.
Exitos en tus estudios
Luigi


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 9, 2014)

El sueldo es pura vanidad y sirve para 2 cosas, podrirte por dentro y para presumir, conosco tanta gente con sueldos de 3mil dolares mensuales en mexico y son gente de lo mas popo de perro, hacen todo lo necesario para conservar su trabajo y por todo me refiero a todo, desde hacer transas hasta pisotear al nuevo para que no le quite su trabajo. Eso sin contar con que el 90% de ellos viven solos, ven a sus familias 2 veces al año ni un perro tienen, pero eso si traen un mega carraso que en muchos casos hasta les queda grande "son escualidos, bajitos y feos" 

Yo de  verdad les digo, no sueñen con el dinero , quizas nunca te llegue y solo vivas una vida de frustración por no tenerlo. Por otro lado para que preguntar cuanto gana X trabajo si lo importante es que te guste tu trabajo, de lo contrario hay tenemos a infinidad de gente que no hace bien su trabajo por que en realidad eso no le llena y estan ahi solo por la buena paga.

Yo en lo personal traigo un carro sencillo del año 99, gano 700 dolares al mes, ahorro para mis gusto "y se siente bonito y creo aprecias mas cuando lo logras", tengo muchos aparatos electronicos en el trabajo para jugar y digo literalmente para jugar porque hay mucho tiempo muerto, me queda mas de medio dia libre, los fines de semana me quedan libres y puedo salir a pasear o ir a cazar al monte

Algunos me llamaran conformista pero no me importa, no obstante no me cierro a una mejor oportunidad de trabajo, pero asi como esta la situacion no creo que sea algo factible, sobre todo en un pais como mi querido Mexico, donde mucho muchisimo tiene que ver el compañerismo y las palancas para entrar a alguna empresa.

Hace poco un amigo que logro terminar la carrera gracias a mi "era como una especie de ladilla ahora me doy cuenta", ahora esta ganando mas del doble que yo  y se olvido que existo, nunca le he dicho nada pero ahora me doy cuenta que no era mi amigo.

Si aun asi la pregunta ¿Cuanto gana un ingeniero? Persiste, le recomiendo que re-planteen la pregunta y que mejor sea ¿Que profesión deja mas billete?

Y vean a que hemos llegado, mi hermana ayer bautizo a su hija, ¿saben cuanto cobra un sacerdote por el acto de bautizar? mismo acto que solo dura 15 minutos y que literalmente te cobran ya que no es ni siquiera una ayuda. El rata este "no les puedo llamar de otra forma a la gente abusiva" le cobro 900 pesos, algo asi como 60 dolares y bautizo 5 chamacos en 2 hora, osea gana mucho mas que yo y muchos de aqui jejeje que cosas no. Porque no fueron con otro padre, porque aqui se maneja por secciones o colonias cada calonia tiene su padre y no te puede bautizar otro padre que no sea el de tu colonia o si lo hace te cobra el doble

Hoy dia hemos dejado de lado la importancia de una profesion y solo nos enfocamos al dinero todo es dinero.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 10, 2014)

Ajna dijo:


> El sueldo es pura vanidad y sirve para 2 cosas, podrirte por dentro y para presumir, .



jaaa.nada que ver, estas equivocadisimo .



Ajna dijo:


> ...................................................
> 
> .



luego lo demas , coincido con tigo.
pero  ES OTRA COSA.

una cosa es cuanto dinero ganas (cuanto mas , mejor ) y otra cosa es "en que te tenes que convertir para ganar ese dinero" .
aca si que hay mucho para conversar.

ESTUDIAR SI ES MUY BUENO, ES UN BUEN NEGOCIO  otro tema es en que caminos se pierde el individuo, les contare un poco :

si No estudiaste y sos ambicioso, o estas muy presionado en la vida, pues trabajaras 12 horas por dia por unos pesos .
si SI  estudiaste y sos ambicioso o estas muy presionado en la vida, pues trabajaras 12 horas por dia por MUCHOS pesos .

en un caso ganas mucho mas, en otro mucho menos , pero trabajas mucho igual, a veces el pasado y la necesidad de chico , la educacion de la vida te hace trabajar como burro , otras veces la gente que te rodea (es todo un tema, que ?? marcara tu vida ?? :
tus desiciones, lo que estudies, el trabajo que tengas y la gente que viva con vos, vamos a ser directos:
si no hay nada que te  conforme, queres un auto mejor, un yate, un ...... jorobate.
si se te pego una mujer vividora, caprichosa, mala compañera ........perdiste.

AHORA , si tenes la posibilidad de estudiar, tranquilo  y tenes la capacidad (por que a un burro por mas que le pidas que haga las piruetas de un delfin en la pileta......es inutil) .
si podes estudiar: estudia........¿ cual es ?? 
preferis trabajar de gil ?? 
y cuando termines de estudiar, pues si sos equilibrado podras trabajar tranquilo si queres.
un ingeniero tendra mas posibilidades de hacerse valer que un peon, de eso no hay dudas.

un peon gana por 8 horas 5000
un ingeniero gana por 8 horas 18 000.

bueno, de ahi en mas es cosa  TUYA  no de lo que estudiaste.

si te gustan los billetes trabaja como ingeniero 16 horas y ganaras 36 000 o mas.
si queres vivir bien y tranquilo trabaja 6 horas, o 5 horas y gana 10 mil o 12 mil  y tene mas tiempo para vos y tu familia, viviendo mas humildemente que el loco que trabaja 16 horas.

es facil.
UNA PARTE  depende de lo que estudies .
OTRA PARTE  depende de a que caballo te subas en la vida.

jee........al final todo depende de vos, asi que , cuando tengas 55 años y estes quejandote ...recorda esto y que yo te dire desde la tumba:

jo D T.  si te va mal , fue tu culpa ..


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 10, 2014)

fernandob he de decirte que me cuesta mucho entender tus mensajes pero creo haber captado tu idea, como sea para mi lo cierto es que el dinero no lo es todo, en los pueblos la gente trabaja para comer, no por traer un celular ultra moderno o un mega carro, bueno pero voy a desviar el tema mejor ahí le dejo.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 10, 2014)

Ajna dijo:


> fernandob he de decirte que me cuesta mucho entender tus mensajes pero creo haber captado tu idea, como sea para mi lo cierto es que el dinero no lo es todo, en los pueblos la gente trabaja para comer, no por traer un celular ultra moderno o un mega carro, .



el paraiso diria yo si encima el lugar es lindo


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 11, 2014)

Estoy de acuerdo en muchos conceptos vertidos aquí especialmente el de"Estudiar para uno mismo"  y agrego "para no ir por la vida dependiendo de otros para solucionar cada dificultad que nos presente alguna estupidez tecnológica", de chico me enseñaron "El saber no ocupa lugar" .
Por mi parte yo soy "Grabador en acero" título que me dió de comer solo 2 o 3 años y luego el primer parate fulero de los que viví (principio de los 80) despues de eso buriles no más.
Afortunadamente el planteo de hacer dinero nunca fue mi prioridad y gracias a eso tengo un título de "maestro" de música y otro de "Profesor Superior" en lo mismo.... ¿que si vivo de eso?
ni hablar, así como tampoco vivo de reparar  pc que aprendí por las mías bajando y comprando cuanto libro sobre el tema se me cruzó en el camino.
De vez en cuando se presenta la oportunidad de ir a cantar a alguna parte "de eso si me gustaría vivir" y entonces me doy el gusto, pero se que eso es para pocos y hay ciertas concesiones en el ambiente que no estoy dispuesto a hacer por ningun motivo......
En fin... aquí estoy en un foro de electrónica para aprender.

Solo siento la necesidad de acotar que como en todas las profesiones hay de todo "incluso en la abogacía", conozco del tema ya que mi hermana es abogada y realmente salvo su departamento (que pagó luego de muchos años de arduo trabajo) no tiene otros bienes.
Y conozco a muchos de sus amigos y colegas que no difieren mucho en su situación económica.
Así que si alguno se quiere pasar a esa carrera por la plata podría llevarse una desgradable sorpresa, ya que "el ambiente si es como se comenta"........
Además  estudiar eso (salvo que realmente sea de nuestro agrado) es la receta para aburrirse
a muerte.


----------



## claudio lescout (Mar 8, 2014)

Les comento que aquí en el Uruguay hay una demanda voraz por cualquier tipo de egresado de facultad de ingeniería. El índice de desocupación es CERO, y un ingeniero nuevito empieza con sueldos de unos 2,500 dólares al mes.
Sin duda los más requeridos son los ing. informáticos y los químicos, que suelen empezar con sueldos de aprox. 3,500 dólares.
saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 9, 2014)

claudio lescout dijo:


> Les comento que aquí en el Uruguay hay una demanda voraz por cualquier tipo de egresado de facultad de ingeniería. El índice de desocupación es CERO, y un ingeniero nuevito empieza con sueldos de unos 2,500 dólares al mes.
> Sin duda los más requeridos son los ing. informáticos y los químicos, que suelen empezar con sueldos de aprox. 3,500 dólares.
> saludos



Algo tendrá que ver que en Uruguay solo hay 3.4 millones de personas, en Mexico somos 120 millones, por eso se dan el lujo de ofrecer salarios de hasta 380 dolares mensuales siendo ingeniero y muchas veces es del tipo "los tomas o los dejas" eso sumado a que los Mexicanos luego somos medio envidiosos, si te contara cuantos disque amigos tuve y ahora que tienen un buen trabajo se hacen al que ni te conocen cuando les pides ayuda para conseguir chamba


----------



## claudio lescout (Mar 10, 2014)

si, es probable que tenga algo que ver con eso.
saludos


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 11, 2014)

claudio lescout dijo:


> Les comento que aquí en el Uruguay hay una demanda voraz por cualquier tipo de egresado de facultad de ingeniería. El índice de desocupación es CERO, y un ingeniero nuevito empieza con sueldos de unos 2,500 dólares al mes.
> Sin duda los más requeridos son los ing. informáticos y los químicos, que suelen empezar con sueldos de aprox. 3,500 dólares.
> saludos




¿Cuál es un buen sitio para ver trabajos de ingeniería en Uruguay?


----------



## claudio lescout (Mar 20, 2014)

elpais.com.uy  sección trabajo.   suerte


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 20, 2014)

claudio lescout dijo:


> elpais.com.uy  sección trabajo.   suerte


Gracias, no digo que me mude a Uruguay ya mismo, pero no está de más tener un perspectiva más amplia .


----------

